# "my love will never fail you, my sons."



## AetatisMeae29

<< My love will never fail you, my sons. >>

I want this to become a maxim of mine. I have twin boys and am on the losing end of a bitter custody battle. Please help me ascertain the most accurate and proper translation. Based on what I know of Latin, I think it might be something like "AMOR MEO NUNA VOS (will fail?) FILII MEIEI." All help and suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Cagey

Amor meus vos numquam deficiet, filii [mei].

(Latin does not require a possessive where the meaning would be understood without it -- as when you refer to your own sons.)


----------



## Scholiast

salvete



> Amor meus vos numquam deficiet, filii


My feeling is that the dative _vobis_ would be more idiomatic, on the analogy with _deesse_; indeed one could even argue that _amor meus vobis nunquam deerit_ would do the trick.

Σ


----------



## wandle

The suggestions so far take the verb 'fail' in the sense of 'be lacking'. 

Another sense is possible: 'disappoint', 'let down' or 'deceive', which makes a rather stronger commitment: not only will the love always be there, but it will never fail to perform what may be expected of it.

For this sense, we can use *fallo*, *decipio* etc. For example:

*vos nunquam fallet, filii, amor meus*.


----------



## AetatisMeae29

Thanks for all the help, guys... so do you all agree that:

*"Amor meus vos numquam fallet, filii mei"

Would be a good, proper, correct way of expressing this? I want to be sure, as this is going to be a new maxim that I want to commit to memory, and I don't want it to be wrong!

*


----------



## wandle

AetatisMeae29 said:


> *"Amor meus vos numquam fallet, filii mei"*


There is nothing wrong with that.


----------

